# Is there hope? I've been on medication for 20+ years never have *not* had symptoms



## danadear (Mar 12, 2016)

Feeling kind of hopeless at the moment. I've been on Generic(and brand at various times over the years with no real diffrences I could tell) synthyroid for over 20 years and I've never really felt great. I've always experienced fatigue, aches/pains which I've always thought was related, dry thinning hair, brittle nails and the list goes on and on but you get the picture. I've had the same main doctor for last 18 years and have ventured out twice to two different endo's over the years who equally has never seemed to get me better.

Is there anyone on these boards that have their symptoms mananged and are symptom free? I need some hope and to be pointed in the right direction as I just don't have the energy to do it on my own anymore. ;-/


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Were you diagnosed with "Chronic Lymphocytic Thyroiditis" Hashimoto's disease ?

Do you still have your thyroid ?


----------



## danadear (Mar 12, 2016)

creepingdeath said:


> Were you diagnosed with "Chronic Lymphocytic Thyroiditis" Hashimoto's disease ?
> 
> Do you still have your thyroid ?


No, just Hashimotos. I do still have my thyroid.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

"Chronic Lymphocytic Thyroiditis is the technical name for Hashi's.

I have read clinical trials that state thyroid removal removes most or all symptoms.

Doctors and insurance companies use guidelines from the national Endo association.

They are under the impression that the treatment for Regular overt Hypothyroidism is the same as with autoimmune thyroiditis "Hashimoto's disease. From years of research I believe it is not the same.

This Disease has been a thorn in my side for too long and I myself am going to pursue getting my thyroid removed.

I have been on State run Medicaid for the past 3 years because I am unable to work because of this crazy disease.

Removing the target of autoimmune attack seems logical to me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you are feeling for poorly.

Could you share your latest labs with us?


----------



## danadear (Mar 12, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm sorry you are feeling for poorly.
> 
> Could you share your latest labs with us?


Prior than 7 weeks ago I was on Levothyorine 225mcg. My labs on that dosage from Labcorp was

*Thyroxine(T4)Free, Direct 1.64(0.82-1.77) TSH - 0.043(0.450-4.500) Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.8 (2.0-4.4) *My doctor, based on those results dropped my dosage to 150mcg. I have been on that dosage for 7 weeks now and got bloodwork done yesterday.

My Quest Lab results:

*T3 Uptake - 31(22-35%) *

*T4(Thyroxine), Total - 9.8 (4.5-12.0 mcg/dl)*

*Free T4 Index(T7) - 3.0 (1.4-3.8)*

*TSH 0.66 -(0.40-4.50)*

*T4, Free - 1.4 (0.8-1.8 ng/dl)*

*T3**, Free - 2.4 (2.3-4.2 pg/ml)*


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, goodness, you aren't converting t4 to t3 properly. Of course you feel atrocious. Is you doctor open to adding cytomel?


----------



## danadear (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think so but I am going to ask. Others have told me that too. I have to send my latest labs to him and I thought I would include a note something like, " I seem not to be a good converter of T4 to T3, could I try adding 5 mg of cytomel to see if that helps?" I have always felt awkward telling him how to treat me. That's what I am paying him for.He is supose to know what's right. I have had this doc about 18 years and 12 or so years ago I did ask for cytomel but I don't really remember it helping much and when I told him that he took me off of it and I didn't mind at the time because I think it was rather expensive not to make a difference but I don't think he based that on my labs. Although, I have tried to learn how to understand my labs I still have trouble of grabbing the concept of exactly where I should be.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Ask for Natural Desiccated Thyroid "Armour" or one of the others.

It made such a world of difference to me with the way I feel.

I don't feel totally normal but way better than with synthetic's.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You want your free t3 at around 50% of the range, which -- for that range -- is 3.25.

If your current doctor isn't willing to help, it's time to try a new doctor.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I also think you are a very good candidate for cytomel. Try not to think of telling your doctor how to treat you by asking for something that could improve your quality of life. This is what I did; I chose to think of my doctor like a plumber or an electrician. I pay them to do work for me and tell them what I want. It made it a lot easier.

Your lab results are pretty evident that you need some help in the T3 department.


----------

